# Bought a long tractor



## moosenbabe

Hi. I just bought a Long tractor. It is stuck in gear, runs awesome besides that! I don't know much about it. It has 2 different tags on it, with two different model numbers. LT 300 DTC, and LT 280D. The serial number is 300 J 000078. I'm not sure the year, I know its newer. Any help on what model, year, any manuals.. any info would be appreciated. Thanks for the help.


----------



## sixbales

Howdy moosenbabe,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

I was looking for information about your tractor, and found the following post written by *Larry59* on the YT forum:

*"Long Manufacturing built its first tractor in 1948. The company, however, soon stopped building their own and began importing tractors from Uzina Tractorul Brasov (UTB) and some Landinis. Long filed for bankruptcy in 1985, but returned by 1987 after a reorganization. In 1998, Long Agribusiness was purchased by the Escort Group of India. The Long name was dropped in favor of the Farmtrac brand. The Tractorul Brasov Factory (UTB) in Romania dates back to an aircraft manufacturing facility. After World War II, the factory was converted to tractor production. UTB tractors and engines were based heavily on licensed FIAT designs. Universal tractors were exported. In the United States, they were imported by Long and rebranded." *

In searching for a Long LT 300 DTC tractor on the internet, I found it to be a Farmtrac 300 DTC manufactured in South Korea. I also found the LandTrac 280 D tractor was manufactured in South Korea by LG for LongAgri for sale in the USA. The tractor is powered by a 28 hp (21 kW) Mitsubishi engine.

On my Ford tractor (8 speed manual transmission), when the gearshift jams I remove the transmission cover and manually move the shift fork that's out of position with a big screwdriver.


----------

